# Track Down The Incoming Reo Package



## Silver

My REO package left the JHB mail centre this morning at 6h53 on route to be delivered to me...

At 2pm I started getting very worried.

I eventually tracked down the driver and discovered he was finding it difficult to locate my address...

So have just spoken to him and trying to help him get to me...

Standby...

LOL - this is just too exciting - i struggled to type this properly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

We are standing by....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Standing by!


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO's being delivered on your Birthday! Life doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Silver

LOL, I have directed the driver to a petrol station that he knows near me.
He will missed call me when he gets there...
He hasnt called yet.
The suspense is incredible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

the best mail is reo mail. I will say this again no other vape mail excites me more then reo mail! and by the way happy birthday. standing by

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vaalboy

Happy days!!!


----------



## Riaz

lekker lekker


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

I don't think we going to hear soon from @Silver he is just too much of a perfectionist

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Happy bday Silver! Hope you are united with your baby soon


----------



## Silver

Parcel arrived - YAY!
Nice birthday present - 

BUT

to my shock, some of the things I ordered are not in the parcel...
It was sealed when it arrived, so no tampering...

I am going to go through all the contents now and have a careful check against what I ordered - and call Rob overseas if some things were in fact not there...


----------



## johan

Oh no - I hope everything is in there @Silver, some of the parts are really small. I've got quite a few extra parts, just shout and I'l help you out in the interim.


----------



## Die Kriek

Hope there's enough there to use it at least! Should we have someone on @Silver patrol?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ

standing by


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh no...


----------



## Riaz

oh my


----------



## Tom

...and?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm loosing the will to live here waiting for Hi Ho REO News!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

In the interim I will entertain myself: If a Reo is good for her, a Reo is good for me!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ET



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

johan said:


> In the interim I will entertain myself: If a Reo is good for her, a Reo is good for me!
> 
> View attachment 5004



That's gotta be soooo shopped. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

sorry guys - been through the contents and called Rob overseas.
He is sending me the missing items right away.

At least I have had an exciting time so far...


----------



## Spyker

So what's missing?


----------



## johan

What's short @Silver - sure between our guys in Gauteng we will be able to sort you out until it arrives.


----------



## Tom

Spyker said:


> So what's missing?


the Reo itself?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom

anyway...Happy birthday to you @Silver !!! enjoy your prezzie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

Happy birthday @Silver 
Hope you get the chance to enjoy a Reo vape on your birthday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, gonna post a photo in a few mins
Won't be the best photo because its dark now
But will post one and explain whats missing

Ooh this is exciting

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, say hi to the Silver REO family




Back row - 2 REO Grands 
Front row - REO Mini 

All in tumbled raw aluminium finish.

The amazing thing is they were delivered today - on my birthday!! Cannot believe the coincidence. What are the odds of that. What a lovely set of gifts to get.

One was a present to myself, one a present from my wife and the other a present from my mom. It is my 40th afterall 

Spot what's missing!
- 2 Reomizers
- 2 Aluminium button covers

I discussed the matter with Rob overseas at Reosmods - and he is very sorry about what happened and is making a plan to get me the missing parts as soon as possible. 

No, I haven't vaped on it yet, was just methodically going through all the spares and o-rings and parts, making sure it was all there. 

I have to say that I am very impressed with the finish of these raw tumbled REOs. Pretty much perfect. And so light. The REO Mini is so cute and so cosy in the hand - like a stealth box mod.

More to follow over time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Absolutely marvelous Hi Ho! Very happy for you and welcome to the world of REO! Life will never be the same again! Just real glad one whole arrived so you can be vaping REO tonight!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Ok, say hi to the Silver REO family
> 
> View attachment 5015
> 
> 
> Back row - 2 REO Grands
> Front row - REO Mini
> 
> All in tumbled raw aluminium finish.
> 
> The amazing thing is they were delivered today - on my birthday!! Cannot believe the coincidence. What are the odds of that. What a lovely set of gifts to get.
> 
> One was a present to myself, one a present from my wife and the other a present from my mom. It is my 40th afterall
> 
> Spot what's missing!
> - 2 Reomizers
> - 2 Aluminium button covers
> 
> I discussed the matter with Rob overseas at Reosmods - and he is very sorry about what happened and is making a plan to get me the missing parts as soon as possible.
> 
> No, I haven't vaped on it yet, was just methodically going through all the spares and o-rings and parts, making sure it was all there.
> 
> I have to say that I am very impressed with the finish of these raw tumbled REOs. Pretty much perfect. And so light. The REO Mini is so cute and so cosy in the hand - like a stealth box mod.
> 
> More to follow over time...


Congrats man! Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Wow, they look amazing man, congrats on the awesome stuff. And Happy Birthday to you too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Ditto what the others said, and fill the Grand up with your favourite chock-mint and let us know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

Holy moly 3in1. you dont mess around. so all else will be retired!!they look awesome silver.Hope they will be your nirvana

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome, most welcome to Reoville at last! Remember to register your household on ECF please. Put one of your spare o-rings in that gap between the RM2 and the catch cup - the black hides the gap nicely. Enjoy the rest of your birthday and your awesome Reos. Pray the rest of the stuff arrives speedily.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Holy moly 3in1. you dont mess around. so all else will be retired!!they look awesome silver.Hope they will be your nirvana
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


He beats even you. Very prudent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Wow silver, 3 of them. Nice gift that wow! I hope you enjoy it and to be honest I think they will be the perfect device for you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Awesome , im speechless . They look stunning

Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Holy moly 3in1. you dont mess around. so all else will be retired!!they look awesome silver.Hope they will be your nirvana
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks @Cape vaping supplies - appreciate it - I also hope I will enjoy them as much as other Reonauts - time will tell


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Awesome, most welcome to Reoville at last! Remember to register your household on ECF please. Put one of your spare o-rings in that gap between the RM2 and the catch cup - the black hides the gap nicely. Enjoy the rest of your birthday and your awesome Reos. Pray the rest of the stuff arrives speedily.



Thanks @Matthee - and it has to be put on record, my REO purchase was inspired by you sir!
I needed to go through the other gear first and enjoy the journey before I was "ready"
Thanks for all the help !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> Wow silver, 3 of them. Nice gift that wow! I hope you enjoy it and to be honest I think they will be the perfect device for you!



Thanks @Gizmo - lets put them to the test and through the paces.
I am hoping I like them as much as other Reonauts - but I will take it slowly and enjoy finding out


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> Congrats man! Happy Vaping!



Thanks @BhavZ - 
Don't worry - am still a hardened recoiled mPT2 fan.
even after I get the REOs working nicely - my mPT2s won't leave my vaping tray - I have become too attached to them -


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @BhavZ -
> Don't worry - am still a hardened recoiled mPT2 fan.
> even after I get the REOs working nicely - my mPT2s won't leave my vaping tray - I have become too attached to them -



Remember this statement Hi Ho!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Thanks @BhavZ -
> Don't worry - am still a hardened recoiled mPT2 fan.
> even after I get the REOs working nicely - my mPT2s won't leave my vaping tray - I have become too attached to them -


I must admit I was a little concerned there 

Hopefully someday we both will be part of the reo and mpt2-recoiled brotherhood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker

Awesome gift! Enjoy your birthday!

Now I'm a little bit jealous..


----------



## devdev

Wow @Silver way to bring in your naughty forties!

I love the matching colour schemes and getting three all at one time was a very smart move. Really looking forward to hearing your views on your new toys - I am expecting a brief thesis on the subject of Reos 

Mazel Tov!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @devdev 

Am happy about it all. 

Will no doubt be observing the Reos very closely in the days and weeks ahead.


----------



## ET

congrats dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Ok, say hi to the Silver REO family
> 
> View attachment 5015
> 
> 
> Back row - 2 REO Grands
> Front row - REO Mini
> 
> All in tumbled raw aluminium finish.
> 
> The amazing thing is they were delivered today - on my birthday!! Cannot believe the coincidence. What are the odds of that. What a lovely set of gifts to get.
> 
> One was a present to myself, one a present from my wife and the other a present from my mom. It is my 40th afterall
> 
> Spot what's missing!
> - 2 Reomizers
> - 2 Aluminium button covers
> 
> I discussed the matter with Rob overseas at Reosmods - and he is very sorry about what happened and is making a plan to get me the missing parts as soon as possible.
> 
> No, I haven't vaped on it yet, was just methodically going through all the spares and o-rings and parts, making sure it was all there.
> 
> I have to say that I am very impressed with the finish of these raw tumbled REOs. Pretty much perfect. And so light. The REO Mini is so cute and so cosy in the hand - like a stealth box mod.
> 
> More to follow over time...


They are here! Awesome stuff @Silver ! Looks great! Love the raw tumbled! 
So glad you got them. Sure we all waited patiently for this day to arrive.
Sure you going to love them.
Bummer not all your stuff arrived. That's just weird. Hope they get here very quick.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @TylerD!

I must admit it was a long process to me finally making up my mind. 
And you have been a massive help to me as well, letting me try your REOs and helping me to make the decision. 
It's weird, I probably spent more time thinking about this than many other "much larger more important things in life"

LOL

Couldnt wait to wake up this morning

But have decided to work until lunch time before I try set it up and have my first vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Three Silver Reos for Mister @Silver! Well done man! And very merry happy 40th for yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

So have you got set up and tried your reo out yet?


----------



## Andre

He is alive still. Has registered his Reo household on ECF earlier. Good boy - as @Rob Fisher would say!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I expect a very formal and well thought through review from him in a weeks time - he's busy to analyse the Reo to paralysis I think ??


----------



## Silver

Lol, love the commentary. 
Just managed to look at the REO and hold it a few times today. Just didn't have the chance to play. 

But

Tomorrow, my wife goes away on a 2 day business trip so tomorrow evening I am having a coil party with my REOs. Well just one of them, since the other two don't have Reomizers yet. 

So far I can say they feel good in the hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

congrats @Silver . That is a serious bit of vape mail  and also happy bday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

